# Brulerie Caffuccino



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Brulerie Caffuccino

1700 rue King Ouest, Sherbrooke

Quebec, Canada

Caffuccino is part of a chain of 3 cafes in the Eastern Townships of Quebec. I?ve only ever been to the ones in Magog and Sherbrooke, the third being in Rock Forest, and have always had a good coffee experience.

My first visit to Caffuccino ...

More...


----------

